# Burnt out somedays



## QDrywall (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello all,

I'm new to the forums. I was wondering if any of you get "burned out" from the steady decline of people's respect for other trades' work. I work in new residential homes, full service drywall. Seems like Drywallers and Painters get it the worst these days. I went into a house for a final touch-up (which is ANYTHING but "final" these days) and we had 40 1x1 patches throughout the house. Now, that is job security, but good grief. All were from the electricians pulling security cables. I'm not worried about the money end of it, you know how back-charging works. It's the principle. They do things like that while pulling cable and we fix it because that's what we do. But, if we get mud on one of their outlets, or cover up an outlet, they come unglued. LOL. 

Used to be that people respected each other's work, because the end result was a nice home and everyone got paid. Now, the builder's superintendants aren't paying attention and change-orders are rolling in for things like "tic-tack-toe" ceilings that have to be done tomorrow, like WE forgot it. I've been a superintendant before and I understand that you either know EVERYTHING that is going on with your properties ALL THE TIME, or you know nothing any of the time. Seems most these days know nothing, and don't pay attention. Anyhow, it's almost football time. Reckon I'll start grilling. 

I love drywall work, I'm already looking forward to work tomorrow.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

I worked the last five nights from 10pm to 6am. I'm burnt out so I'm staying home today and working from my computer!!


----------



## Mudd Dogg (Sep 14, 2005)

I, on occasion, get burned out because of the lack of wanting quality work in the area I live in. The contractors around here don't give a ******* about quality, they want quantity. I don't work that way. The way I see it, my name goes with the work, and I will not do any work that will discredit it in any way. My slogan on my business cards says " Done right the first time" and I hold up to that. In the eight years I've been doing this, I've had three call backs, two of which were the home owners fault for not wanting electrical boxes where they were and one when I took on a partner and left him by himself upstairs where all the splay tray ceilings were. Whewwwww never do that again.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Burnt out?......No way......This is fun as an orgy of 100 skeletons on crack in a VW bus. 

Bob


----------



## QDrywall (Oct 30, 2005)

LOL. That's good.


----------



## n8sr (Nov 1, 2005)

mudd dogg I agree. it seems no one cares about the finished product anymore only how fast and how much.I love what i do for a living but there is nothing worse than fixing a job after some other guy that doesnt care.the better my finished product the more business i will have in the future


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

i think the worse thing that happens is when you have 2 or 3 contractors in the same house at the same time. everyone fighting over electricity and always getting in each others way.it can get hairy sometimes.


----------

